# First Responder Down



## divinewind_007 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dispatched to Allergic Reaction to a 33 year old woman stung several times by bees. We knew the pt. and she is extrlemy allergic. Her whole family is so they have a stockpile of epipens. We go ahead and launch a bird to do a flying/standby. We are 15 minutes out..first responders are 3 minutes away.

First Reponder Report:
1.) Pt. Awake
2.) Breathing Heavily
3.) Wheezing
4.) Severe Sweeling to neck
5.) We put pt. on non-rebreather at 4lpm<_< 
6.) Injected 3 epipens
7.) One First Responder down:unsure: 

What we find:

1.) Pt. unconcious
2.) Severe swelling to pt.'s neck
3.) Severe Wheezing
4.) One first responder lying on ground breathing hard, pale, fast heart rate, with a metal barb sticking out of right thumb...why you might ask???  Because they were 4 epipens. He ccidently injected 4th epipen into his thumb and broke off the barb into his thumb.

What we do:

1.) Call the chopper in...they were only 4 minutes out
2.) Medic tubed pt.
3.) I started IV 14 gauge righ AC. Pt. had good veins.
4.) Medic adminstered Solu-Medrol
5.) Transferred pt. care to flight crew. 
6.) Transported first responder to hospital to get barb emoved.

Outcome:

Pt. relased from hospital 2 days later. First responder recovers...however pride and thumb severly sore


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 12, 2006)

divinewind_007 said:
			
		

> Dispatched to Allergic Reaction to a 33 year old woman stung several times by bees. We knew the pt. and she is extrlemy allergic. Her whole family is so they have a stockpile of epipens. We go ahead and launch a bird to do a flying/standby. We are 15 minutes out..first responders are 3 minutes away.
> 
> First Reponder Report:
> 1.) Pt. Awake
> ...




*WOW! (hey can I do a ride-along with you guys? )*


----------



## c-spine (Aug 12, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> WOW! (hey can I do a ride-along with you guys?



Ditto on the ride alongs.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 12, 2006)

I wonder what was running through his mind when the epi-pen fired??


----------



## Jon (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow... you must be Princess's partner!

Thats almost as bad as the FDNY instructor injecting himself with half of a MARK-I kit.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:
			
		

> I wonder what was running through his mind when the epi-pen fired??




probably....the boyz wont ever let me live this down!



			
				Jon said:
			
		

> Wow... you must be Princess's partner!




no....but think of the calls we would have if we were. 




			
				MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *WOW! (hey can I do a ride-along with you guys? )*


sure...come on down


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds like the guy who tried to "freshen up" at work after a hard night of drinking and mistook the liquid Nitro as breath spray...


----------



## c-spine (Aug 12, 2006)

LMAO! I was helping out with the paramedic/IV tech registry and they had a spray bottle of nitro - I was a cardiac pt... I warned every one of them that picked up the nitro that it was real and don't they *dare* try to spray it at me. some of them worried me. I had to remind one of them a few times that I shouldn't be actually receiving nitro.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 15, 2006)

They shot her up with 3 x 0.3mg epi and she was still anaphylactic? 

Yikes!


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 15, 2006)

yep...bad anaphylactic


----------

